# After your HCG hits zero, when will ovulation begin??



## mummy_blues

its been exactly 8 days today after my DnC and out of curiousity, i checked with hpts yesterday, did 3 hpts: one clearblue, one IC 10miU and a FMU.
All gave me NEGATIVES and NOT PREGNANT
i am so happy! I have been never happier seeing a NEGATIVE HPT!!

so i presume all the hcg from the pregnancy is gone?
i was so so afraid that the hcg stays and stays and stays for months and i can't get my period...
but now its all gone in a week!!!!

but thing is, I just started my clearblue monitor and ordered 80 sticks!! and it tells me its HIGH or 2 bars at the moment. 
Does my HCG need to hit zero and ovulate or do I ovulate much later??
at the moment, i don"t have any ovulation cramps yet, i only get them very painfully a few hours before ovulation. but i have loads of ewcm and yellow creamy cm (sorry tmi!) and my ewcm usually starts like a week before ovulation.....
anyone thinks ovulation about 1.5-2 weeks after d&c is possible??
should i try or should i continue to prevent?? doctor tells me i can start ttc rightaway once my period starts so its easier for them to establish at LMP date. 
but if its a good egg, i don't want to miss catching it! BUT I don"t want to have another mc neither!
its such a hard decision! anyone who conceived right after d&C, how did your pregnancy go??
thanks!


----------



## meow951

After a miscarriage your hormones can be all other the place so that might be why you have got a high reading. Also sometimes you don't ovulate at all after miscarriage but it is possible.

It's up to you whether you start trying right away or not. Only you know how you feel.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

If you want to try this quickly after a MC then the best way is to not try and monitor your ovulation etc (in my opinion) as although your hpts were negative the rest of your hormones are all over the place.

Just go au natural but make you got BD a lot this week and next week as it's your most fertile time. The day of your D&C should count as day one of the cycle.


----------



## msarkozi

Once your HCG levels are back to normal, then your body will start over again. It can take some time for them to drop, depending how much was in your system to start with. The day I miscarried, mine was already down to 8. I had a few days of bleeding, and then I ovulated 13-14 days after that. 

My doctor told me there is no medical reason as to why you need to wait, and to go ahead and try again before I even get my first period (currently waiting to see if it was successful or not). 

They say that right after a miscarriage, your chances are higher because your cervix is still open. 

So it is up to you whether you want to start trying again or to wait. Good Luck:)


----------



## WannaB

Hey Mummy_Blues, I had the same problem as you! Had my D&C and it took me a couple of weeks to test negative though, I just bd every second day after the bleeing stopped, didnt even feel O this time round, my chart was the only thing that gave me a clue when it was an of course that was after the fact! As you can see I got a nice surprise, a bfp! The day of your D&C should not be classed as the first day of your cycle though, since you still would have had hcg in your system you woulnt have started to cycle. Mine started roughly 13 days after my D&C was done at 8 weeks, my hcg was up around the 20 500 mark at 7 weeks when they discovered the pregnancy was no good. Good luck hun, hope you catch that eggy!:hugs:


----------



## mummy_blues

hi ladies, thanks for the answer... 
what i know for sure: 
my HCG is at zero or close to zero for sure, just did a blood test and it gave me HCG less than 5mIU/ml. 
I always ALWAYS ovulate on CD 14 or 15 on a 29 day cycle. 

so lets assume my HCG went to zero on thursday, would that put me on CD 2 today? and can i probably expect ovulation in like 12-13 days? 
we BD-ed a few times and it hurt quite a bit when DH went too deep inside, i think her was hitting my cervix which is still quite soft and tender, but did not experience any bleeding nor pain after that, its just when he hits that spot , it hurt quite a bit.


----------



## msarkozi

I counted day 1 as my miscarriage date. Then I started used OPK's after a week to find out when I was ovulating. Normally I was about 12-13 days for ovulation, but I was 17-18 days instead. I suggest using OPK's so you know for sure when you are ovulating. My friend had given me her leftover strips, but she bought them online and are way less expensive then buying the kits from in the store.


----------

